# March 2011 Acquisitions



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

For quite a while I've been a skeptic with regard to the appeal of both black loafers and black shell. To me, black = formal, and both shell and loafers are inherently casual. So I've always thought them a bit of an odd mutt. Especially black shell loafers.

But today a local consignment shop had these black shell LHS marked down to $60, and as they fit me quite comfortably, I figured I'd take a flyer on them and could always flip them later if they don't grow on me.










(I have to admit, I just wore them down the block to the mailbox and they're already growing on me.)


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Boy, didn't take long after that no-purchase February! I'm attempting another no-purchase month. By the way, I have the black Alden for BB shell lhs and like them as well. They're a great match for gray trousers and odd jackets. I also wear them, oddly enough, quite often in the summer with olive suits and a couple glen plaid wash'n'wears.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Oops, I forgot it's already March, this was on my doorstep tonite:










Brian


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. A 17 February order became a 1 March delivery, when the UPS driver dropped a parcel containing my AE Brown leather on brown mesh Strawfuts, shortly before lunch yesterday! It is going to be a great Summer for my feet, this year!


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Clarks Desert Boots--sand suede


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Received these Viyella shirts from STP (decent sale price)today:


































And from Arrow Moccasins (picture taken from SF post - source ), I received:










Mine even have the dangling thread ends near the toe in the exact same place.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I bought a new pair of sneakers, a pair of moccasins from Lands' End (25% off new shoes today), and a pair of chino trousers.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

3 more BB spread collar dress shirts
Navy Bedale
2 pairs of khakis from RL with suede piping at the pockets
1 RL repp tie


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Orvis Hunting Stewart non iron tartan shirt


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

New pair of BB cordovan unlined pennies for summer









and a matching cordovan belt...


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Man, if I had only seen the BB shell pennies I would never have gotten them. That has to be the least flattering picture of shell ever taken. They look shellacked.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Man, if I had only seen the BB shell pennies I would never have gotten them. That has to be the least flattering picture of shell ever taken. They look shellacked.


Easy now...the camera adds about 10 pounds of ugly. They do look a lot better than the picture. I'd never have shelled out the cash otherwise!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Trip English said:


> Man, if I had only seen the BB shell pennies I would never have gotten them. That has to be the least flattering picture of shell ever taken. They look shellacked.


They photographed the black ones and then altered the color (poorly) in Photoshop. Online retailers have a bad habit of doing that for different colorways of a product. It infuriates me no end.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

cmacey said:


> shelled out the cash


Where's my rimshot?


----------



## erbs (Feb 18, 2008)

Trip English said:


> Navy Bedale


How do you like the navy bedale? I decided to pick one up and I wear it all the time - perfect for spring.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Aside from a green rugby and lined sportcoat that arrived from the last LLB sale, I did thrift a few things today:

RLPL blue bengal stripe pointed collar shirt w/barrel cuffs
BB Seersucker Tie
Pierre Cardin Black Plaid Tie
Unlabeled Blue Cotton Madras Tie
Club Med linen shirt (I can always say I went)

$12 for the lot almost made up for the crappy weather.

♫...doodee doodoo doo doo...thrifting in the rain....I went thrifting in the rain....oh what a feeling, I'm saving again....♫


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Box today from Mercer and Sons


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

erbs said:


> How do you like the navy bedale? I decided to pick one up and I wear it all the time - perfect for spring.


Just received it today from Best In The Country and eagerly wore it home (which it was too cold for). Very excited because I realize that since I got my Beaufort a few years ago I'm drawn to it even when it's not the most appropriate choice. I figured I'd get a different color and style for casual wear. I like the cuffs on the Bedale more than the Beaufort. May miss the game pocket.

For what it's worth my wife likes it better than the Beaufort.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Patrick, that first one's a doozy. May need to take a more serious look at Mercer.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

^beautiful shirts, Patrick.

New Sam Hober grenadine


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Just scored this O'Connell's dark green sack blazer on the bay. This has been my white whale for ages. Will be my first piece of O'C's fare.


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> Box today from Mercer and Sons


I like the Italian coastal plaid a lot (resisted buying it, so far). The straight collar looks good on that shirt & I could see wearing it with the stays pulled.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

CMDC said:


> Just scored this O'Connell's dark green sack blazer on the bay. This has been my white whale for ages. Will be my first piece of O'C's fare.


Well done,CMDC, harpooning a white whale. Gotta love a green blazer. Now you need another ww. Mine is a corduroy suit w/patch pockets and just the right color.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> New Sam Hober grenadine


Nice tie Rambler! I am about to place my first Sam Hober order.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

Patrick06790 said:


> Box today from Mercer and Sons


Love the Pink Stripe. Been contemplating that very shirt for some time. I think that photo seals the deal for me.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Picked these Barrie bucks up on the Bay just now, less than 25 w/ shipping. This is a brand I started looking for because of this forum, so, thanks guys.


----------



## godeacs (Nov 28, 2009)

Just received a madras shirt, two OCBD's, and sage shorts from J. Crew; also picked up a J. Crew peacoat with Thinsulate second hand on Style Forum. Looks like a J. Crew month so far.


----------



## enginerd917 (Dec 26, 2009)

I picked up some plain toe double monks on ebay

They appear a bit "chunky" and bulbous, but the price was right and hopefully I can get some use out of them. Ultimately, I'd like to get the Sid Mashburn Double Monks or the RL offering, but these should suffice for the time being. Who knows, they might be terrible and I'll end up donating them. Time will tell.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Enginerd917, if you take a look at a post I just made in the WAYWT thread, you'll see I'm wearing a pair of Magnani double monks that could easily pass for Ferragamo, RL, or Mashburn. They sell them at Nordstrom and they go for just under $300. Not super cheap, but about half what you'd pay for those other ones.

I've had them for about 5 years and they've been re-soled 3 times and they look practically new.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

The pair from is also worth looking into, I think.



enginerd917 said:


> Ultimately, I'd like to get the Sid Mashburn Double Monks or the RL offering, but these should suffice for the time being.


I picked up a Filson 257 from Crane's this month. Am already a big fan.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Sometimes desperate situations call for desperate measures...


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Is that how you get to Narnia?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm not falling for it. That's merely a door to a walk-in closet behind it.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Your pal Charlie Sheen will show you how you _really_ get to Narnia.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm hoping that this new piece of Ikea will transport me, instead of to Narnia, to Greenville SC.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Have you stood inside yet?

It's not quality unless you can hide from a husband in it.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

leisureclass said:


> Picked these Barrie bucks up on the Bay just now, less than 25 w/ shipping. This is a brand I started looking for because of this forum, so, thanks guys.


Pat Boone must be falling on hard times. The royalty checks coming in slow. Having to sell off his white bucks on ebay.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> Box today from Mercer and Sons


Any chance I could get you to take a picture of that Mercer pink & white buttondown collar lying flat on a table?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

You were wise to get the model with double hanging rods.



CMDC said:


> I'm hoping that this new piece of Ikea will transport me, instead of to Narnia, to Greenville SC.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

CMDC said:


> Sometimes desperate situations call for desperate measures...


Which model is this....?


----------



## enginerd917 (Dec 26, 2009)

nerdykarim said:


> The pair from is also worth looking into, I think.


Literally came back to this thread to post these, as a follow up to Trip's recommendation. Alas, you have beaten me to the punch. The H.Y. offerings does look great!


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, March has been good so far....

Both from Shoebank:
Park Aves (black)
Hinsdale (black)

I took delivery of my MTM suit (ordered Nov 19th) on March 3rd; I'll get pics up this week hopefully.

On ebay:

Oxxford Sportcoat:









Another Oxxford Sportcoat:

AAAAnother Oxxford Sportcoat: (sensing a trend here....)









Country Casual's Harris Tweed Coat:

This is the first of two AWESOME scores: Classic Burberry's trench, looks to be in absolutely NEW condition...but I can't post pics because the seller used ebay's images, and I don't want to post the auction link...Hopefully these things are true to size.

Second awesome score:
VINTAGE Shawl lapel Tux with TAILCOAT !!! - Pants inseam looks to be too short for me (29ish max), so they may end up here......


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

It's March Madras!










Brian


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

CMDC said:


> Just scored this O'Connell's dark green sack blazer on the bay. This has been my white whale for ages. Will be my first piece of O'C's fare.


AAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!! Just got this only to find that its a 42, not a 40 as advertised. Tagged 42. Apparently the seller didn't bother to check for something like that. Measurements were a tad off too. Coming soon to the Exchange.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

vwguy said:


> It's March Madras!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$27 beats those Target ones, and it's a bd too.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

I've been saving up for this thread for a couple of months now. Here are my acquisitions:



Clockwise: Bills Pima Cotton cords; vintage donegal cable sweater; BB hanger(s)--I have six of these; recent Barbour donegal zip-neck sweater

Hanger Porn below




Clockwise: RL linen 3 patch POW; R.M. Williams Gammon (Please don't tell my wife I put boots on the bed.); BB made in USA green tattersall; RL blue cashmere 3 patch sweater blazer (I think Trip has hypnotized me.)

Do you store a sweater blazer like a sweater or a blazer? Curious minds.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Took a flyer on these SAS loafers. I've wanted a pair for a while, and these looked pretty good.


----------



## St. Charles Ave. (Jan 15, 2011)

Mississippi Mud said:


> I've been saving up for this thread for a couple of months now. Here are my acquisitions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've had my eye on that cashmere blazer for quite some time.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Let us know how they work out for you. I have two pair of NWOT SAS loafers in 10B (10S on the label, but that's the way SAS sizes their shoes) that have been lingering on the Exchange for awhile.



Patrick06790 said:


> Took a flyer on these SAS loafers. I've wanted a pair for a while, and these looked pretty good.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

*shell Florsheims*

Thanks to the tip from palmettoking, I snagged these Florsheim longwings in unmarked shell from Etsy for $62 delivered. Fit like a charm!


----------



## palmettoking (Jan 2, 2010)

^ Glad to see they worked out for you my friend.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> They photographed the black ones and then altered the color (poorly) in Photoshop. Online retailers have a bad habit of doing that for different colorways of a product. It infuriates me no end.


Me too. It's bad enough that online photos don't always accurately capture colours. They're doing themselves a further disservice with the phony-looking colour alteration.



Patrick06790 said:


> Box today from Mercer and Sons


Very nice. I need to try the point collar sometime.



Trip English said:


> Patrick, that first one's a doozy. May need to take a more serious look at Mercer.


The one I have is pretty great. I only wish they were a bit trimmer, but I guess that defeats the purpose of "Baggier, Better."



CMDC said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!! Just got this only to find that its a 42, not a 40 as advertised. Tagged 42. Apparently the seller didn't bother to check for something like that. Measurements were a tad off too. Coming soon to the Exchange.


Happened to me before with an otherwise very nice BB madras sport coat. I'm a 40L, it was clearly tagged (rather, hand written -- it must have been a special order or something) as a 42L inside. The seller acted like it was my fault for not checking the measurements prior to placing a bid ("we listed it as a 40L based it off of the actual measurements"), even though they were very off! When I compared my own measures with theirs, they decided to let me return and get a refund "just this once." Uh-huh. It's too bad, because the colours and styling were otherwise perfect. I hope it went to a deserving trad.



frosejr said:


> Thanks to the tip from palmettoking, I snagged these Florsheim longwings in unmarked shell from Etsy for $62 delivered. Fit like a charm!


:thumbs-up:

Nice gunboats.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Just picked up these Peal Algonquin shoes with dainite soles, made by C&J on their 325 last. I'm very happy with the fit since they have a narrow heel, which is rare among lace-ups. They are pictured with a pair of Cheaney longwings on their 2003 last (made for Dack's).

https://img847.imageshack.us/i/pealdacks.jpg/

Last month I bought a pair of Cheaney longwings on their 175 last, but the toe box was too pointy for my feet, so back they went. This model, which is sold exclusively by Herrings, is a great shoe and I strongly recommend it to members. I can advise on fit, if anyone is interested (it is analogous to the AE #7 last in E width).


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Finally, my grail shoe.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^ You have chosen...wisely.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> Finally, my grail shoe.


enjoy wearing


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got these, the pair with the dark brown (almost black) ends, from our own Patrick06790. My first "real" pair of braces. Brooks Brothers. It's silk boxcloth or something? Whatever it is, very nice.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^ If someone wants to buy the other pair they are more like repp silk, and older BB.

Small wet flies are the new black.


----------



## godeacs (Nov 28, 2009)

I decided it was time for a cheap spring watch, so I picked up the Timex T2N228 from Amazon and I've just ordered five straps from Central Watch. Hoping they arrive this week as it's starting to warm up in NYC (though it might snow on Wednesday). FYI, the leather band that comes with this is terrible, but the face itself is pretty nice and it's only $35. I like the font better than the Timex Easy Reader which seems to be very popular right now.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

That looks like barathea to me.



Jovan said:


> Just got these, the pair with the dark brown (almost black) ends, from our own Patrick06790. My first "real" pair of braces. Brooks Brothers. It's silk boxcloth or something? Whatever it is, very nice.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

I went crazy on shoes this month:

Hanover Shell Longwings:



McPhergus (who are they?) PTBluchers Shell, basically new with Horween shell




Nettleton Pebble grain bluchers:



Hanover Black, pebble longwings:


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^Very nice. Glad those aren't my size or I'd be kicking myself for missing out on them.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Benson said:


> That looks like barathea to me.


 Thanks.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I hate you.



ChicagoTrad said:


> I went crazy on shoes this month:
> 
> Hanover Shell Longwings:
> 
> ...


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ If someone wants to buy the other pair they are more like repp silk, and older BB.
> 
> Small wet flies are the new black.


A glo egg, light cahill, adams, coachman (not royal), san juan worm even... I like to fool 'em with a #26 BWO myself... tiny flies are fun and work well on wary trout. Have fun out there Patrick!

Edit: go easy on the 7x!


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

ChicagoTrad said:


> I went crazy on shoes this month:
> 
> Hanover Shell Longwings:
> 
> ...


not sure how you are fitting 8.5C and 9D


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

dorji said:


> A glo egg, light cahill, adams, coachman (not royal), san juan worm even... I like to fool 'em with a #26 BWO myself... tiny flies are fun and work well on wary trout. Have fun out there Patrick!
> 
> Edit: go easy on the 7x!


These are 16s, with the exception of the salmon egg and the worm, which are 14s. My guy in Colo. doesn't get any smaller for wets, and I can't see them anyway, never mind the $%*! 7X.

A guy who knows about these things swears the insects in the Esopus Creek in Ulster county, N.Y. have gotten smaller in the last decade. Same bugs, just size down from the old 10s and 12s. So that's my early season game plan.

The salmon eggs I have never had any success with except in mid-summer on stupid largemouth. And the Esopus, often murky in the spring, actually has worms in it, and this Jan Juan is as close as I'm going to get - apart from fishing with a worm, which, like wearing tassel loafers, I simply will not do.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^^ The mystery Coachman is a Leadwing, very popular around here. Imitates _Iconychia_, who was a stripper at the old Phoenicia hotel in the Dutch Schultz days.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

closerlook said:


> not sure how you are fitting 8.5C and 9D


I have a slightly narrow foot with a high instep that I can usually fit by using shoe inserts. I took a chance that the 8.5 C's wouldn't be on the snug side, and they fit bigger than I expected - they probably fit the best of all of them. The 9D's I'm wearing with a stronger arch support - something I like to do with the shoes I do a lot of walking in. It works for me. All are very comfortable.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

32rollandrock said:


> I hate you.


I've been really lucky this month. I've had much more mixed luck in the past (Shoes that were really beaten up beyond the pictures, Aristocrafts that were listed as shell, but weren't, shoes that didn't fit as expected, etc, etc.), but these are all in good shape and were all very inexpensive. The Hanover shell's were in much better shape than I expected from the pictures.


----------



## ChrisSweet (Sep 18, 2009)

Just scored a job lot of ten NOS watch straps for £7.00 (about $10.50) on the Bay. They're vintage 'Harvard Brand', but I doubt any actual connection to that particular institution!


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Two pair of Bill's Kakhis. British tan and Mushroom.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

https://img219.imageshack.us/i/dscn9052m.jpg/
Hober 4-fold grenadine
Two Silk PS from Drake's via ebay
S&G Linen and cotton ps via ASW

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

harvey_birdman said:


> Two pair of Bill's Kakhis. British tan and Mushroom.


Nicely done! I like to wash mine twice then dry in the machine once prior to cuffing. Though they claim to be pre-washed and stabilized, I did experience...ahem...significant shrinkage. Just once.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

^^Benson- great acquisition!:icon_smile:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

very elegant, Benson - that should do well in Valencia!


----------



## swaddell66 (Mar 10, 2011)

I just picked up a BB Sack 1818 Blazer for $299 during their corporate sale. I'm not sure why they gave me 45% off instead of 25%, but I'm not complaining. I've recently lost 50lbs, with a few more to come and am starting to build a new wardrobe from scratch. I've gone from a 52XL coat size to a 48XL. I'm completely starting over...jeans to suits, and everything in-between. I'd love to hear your ideas on what you would do if you were starting over again. What would your first key purchases be?
I also got three all-cotten button-down oxford's from BB in white, blue and blue/white stripe, Peal Chukka Field Boots for $186 and a cotton and wool argyle crewneck sweater. I have to wait on pants until I see where my waist size ends up.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

dorji said:


> ^^Benson- great acquisition!:icon_smile:


Thanks. I'm quite happy.



The Rambler said:


> very elegant, Benson - that should do well in Valencia!


Ha. Sadly, no. Outside of the banking district, it is just me and a handful of retirees wearing neckties, and I am fairly sure I've only seen two others wearing pocket squares, one of whom was a woman.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

I bought two pairs of the LE Winter Chino because they were on clearance for a ridiculously low price. But then I needed to spend an additional $10 to get free shipping, so I picked up a wide stripe repp tie that was also on clearance.

Yesterday I purchased 5(!) of the striped nylon watchbands from Central Watch, but only because they will only sell you 5 at a time. Now I will sit on the bed and waste time thinking about which watchband to wear, when previously I only had to think about socks!

EDIT:Oh yes, I also bought the green gingham bow tie in my avatar for St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Not totally trad per se (but what _is_ on the "Trad WAYW" thread these days?), but I just received my Indochino suit. Let's just say that based on the recommendations I got from friends, I was expecting more. As it stands, I'm snapping a few pics for a blog review and taking advantage of their generous satisfaction guarantee...


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> Finally, my grail shoe.


I got a pair a while back (actually it might have been a year ago, almost), tried them on, and put them back in the box to decide if I wanted to keep them. I guess I finally made up mind 'cause I started wearing them last week. So far so good. Not quite as comfortable as my weejuns, yet, but breaking in nicely.

FWIW I got the same size I usually wear. I can't imagine trying to cram my feet into a full size smaller like some people say they do with the unlined LHS.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Picked up two original fit Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Polos: one red from the core collection, the other clearwater from the "novelty" series. Really dig the clearwater shade.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Thrifted a Hunt Club yellow uni striped BD, a PRL polo, and a pair of J&M Bluchers (beaters @ $6). Also, some LE packages arrived, and it was a mixed bag...literally.



vwguy said:


> It's March Madras!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered the same one, and received it today. I find it's cut a bit smaller than my pineapple plaid from last season's selection which I also find more appealing than this blue twilight version. Not bad, though.

I also received a super pinpoint and a 60/40 Hyde Park, but I was quite surprised that they shipped the dress shirts in a bag (in which they have been creased and flattened), while the madras was in a box that could contain all three and more. I certainly intend to take that up with them.

Now I usually tend to steer clear of LE sportcoats, blazers and the like, but I decided to take a chance on an OTC addition of a corduroy sportcoat during a recent promo. I suppose OTC is their method of dealing with returns, because what I received was certainly one. There was some animal hair (!) on the right shoulder, and the button wrappers had been removed short of one. Other than this, it seemed unworn, and was a decent fit. Clearly someone had tried it on at least. Of course, I called LE, and admitted that I would be satisfied with it as-is with the price I paid after a cleaning: to which they offered to foot the bill for it. I was a little surprised that was the extent of their offer, but couldn't really complain further. The last complaint I had (rare) resulted in my keeping the garment, and also being refunded as well.

All said, their customer service remains good, but their QC and fulfillment process is in stark decline.

LE is starting to disappoint me a little.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

PedanticTurkey said:


> I got a pair a while back (actually it might have been a year ago, almost), tried them on, and put them back in the box to decide if I wanted to keep them. I guess I finally made up mind 'cause I started wearing them last week. So far so good. Not quite as comfortable as my weejuns, yet, but breaking in nicely.
> 
> FWIW I got the same size I usually wear. I can't imagine trying to cram my feet into a full size smaller like some people say they do with the unlined LHS.


I wear the same size in LHS as I do in my other models as well and concur with your statement regarding sizing down. I've had mine a season and a half and the instep is still tight-ish. I will not give up though! I'm fully invested now.  Note avatar.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Anglo American 406s in Crystal. I considered one of the tortoiseshell colors, but Mrs. O objected. So we compromised.

They're at the optician getting lenses. I'll post fit pics when they return.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Non clothing acquisition: I picked up a Rolleicord IV medium format twin lens reflex camera from the early 1950s.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^ Nice. I've got my father's Rolleiflex, similar vintage, and a Weston light meter.

Finding 120 film is no picnic though.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> Anglo American 406s in Crystal. I considered one of the tortoiseshell colors, but Mrs. O objected. So we compromised.
> 
> They're at the optician getting lenses. I'll post fit pics when they return.


Great frames. I wore the Oliver Peoples version for almost 10 years until they snapped at the bridge. That was right before I got the ones I have now. Whenever these give up I may go back. Look forward to seeing them on WAYWT.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got my Fit Custom Shirts shirt in the mail. Not bad.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Nice. I've got my father's Rolleiflex, similar vintage, and a Weston light meter.
> 
> Finding 120 film is no picnic though.


The medium does not suffer fools gladly but the trick is with metering, prefer incident metering myself with a Gossen Profisix, however yesterday I wound up using a light meter app on my iPhone and I got decent exposures.

Once you get the exposure down right, the images will make your brain hurt because it's so good.

https://funwithcameras.tumblr.com/


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

A Chinese photographer friend of mine showed me his method for determining proper exposure one day in my Peace Corps town in Sichuan province. He curled his fingers slightly and held out his hand, palm-up. Based on the shadows that formed, he was able to set his meter. I think it was just a variant of the sunny/16 rule (but it was a damn impressive variant, thankyouverymuch.)


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> Anglo American 406s in Crystal. I considered one of the tortoiseshell colors, but Mrs. O objected. So we compromised.
> 
> They're at the optician getting lenses. I'll post fit pics when they return.


Org, do you mind telling me where you got these from? I'm looking for some P3s, hopefully for less than I would drop at Ben Silver or my optometrist. I'm interested in the tortoise shells.


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

Found this in a thrift store this weekend. Vintage Brooks Brothers 16.5 Yellow Oxford Half-Sleeve pop-over.

Haven't decided if I am going to keep it or not. It's my size, but not quite my style. They don't make them like this anymore.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice little package from our friends in Buffalo...

Bills shell cloth, two USA made madras summer ties, two cotton Marcoliani OTC argyles, and underneath it all a OC branded HSM blazer. I will make a detailed thread on the blazer sometime soon with pre and post tailor pics.

An interesting surprise- the waistband is seersucker! :icon_smile:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

straw sandals said:


> A Chinese photographer friend of mine showed me his method for determining proper exposure one day in my Peace Corps town in Sichuan province. He curled his fingers slightly and held out his hand, palm-up. Based on the shadows that formed, he was able to set his meter. I think it was just a variant of the sunny/16 rule (but it was a damn impressive variant, thankyouverymuch.)


I don't know the sunny/16 rile - if it's sunny use f.16?

If I've got a tricky thing with shadows and it's a static shot I take a shadow reading and a sun reading, figure out what I want by way of depth of field and shutter speed (i.e. is the water in the stream flowing or stopped?) and then shoot it, bracketing the shot one full f-stop either way (or one exposure speed). Which means I shoot three to get one. I don't have a darkroom, wish i did.

If I'm in a hurry or unwilling to lug the Rollei around, which is 98 percent of the time, I use the digital.

In other news, I snagged an excellent tweed from Orgetorix, thank you; a pair of made in USA Weejuns to add to my pile of domestic loafers needing resoling; the thrift shop tuned up a pair of Madras trousers from Trimingham's that had a bloodstain on the lower leg so I am having them converted to shorts; another thrift had two short sleeve Filson fishing shirts, olive and yellow, tagged XL, that I figured for the exchange until I tried them on and remembered that Filson runs small.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

dorji said:


> Nice little package from our friends in Buffalo...
> 
> Bills shell cloth, two USA made madras summer ties, two cotton Marcoliani OTC argyles, and underneath it all a OC branded HSM blazer. I will make a detailed thread on the blazer sometime soon with pre and post tailor pics.
> 
> An interesting surprise- the waistband is seersucker! :icon_smile:


I am jealous, Dorji! Well, at least until my first Mercer shirt arrives in the mail, which should be soon. Those ties are great, Dorji.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

DrMac said:


> Org, do you mind telling me where you got these from? I'm looking for some P3s, hopefully for less than I would drop at Ben Silver or my optometrist. I'm interested in the tortoise shells.


I got mine from eyeglasses.com. Optometrist Attic actually has them for $11 cheaper, but I went with eyeglasses.com because their return policy and process seemed easier and I ordered two sizes to try on. I still saved $90 over Ben Silver's price.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

My first Mercer shirt arrived in the mail today:



It's a broadcloth button-down with a J. Press flap pocket. I asked for the shirt to have a thinner body. 

I've yet to open the package, but the cloth feels very nice and I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Lemony.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Sir Cingle said:


> I am jealous, Dorji! Well, at least until my first Mercer shirt arrives in the mail, which should be soon. Those ties are great, Dorji.


Thanks Sirc! Looks like you didn't have to wait too long for your shirt to arrive. It looks like a nice one!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you, Taken Aback and Dorji!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yesterday the USPS delivered a pair of RM Williams lace-up Craftsman design boots, crafted in brown Kangaroo hide, to my front porch. As with all of my RM Williams boots, these fit well and are very comfortable on the feet. However, just as impressive as the boot's appearance and comfort, is the way the Stitching Horse Bootery ships them all the way from Australia to Hoosierville, USA in just six days...and that includes the day and a half the package was held up, while clearing customs! It usually takes a week or more to receive items shipped from originating points here in the US!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

this arrived today.

At the risk of messing things up, if you're trolling eBay for madras try "sport shirt." Many sellers just call it "plaid."


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> I don't know the sunny/16 rile - if it's sunny use f.16?
> 
> If I've got a tricky thing with shadows and it's a static shot I take a shadow reading and a sun reading, figure out what I want by way of depth of field and shutter speed (i.e. is the water in the stream flowing or stopped?) and then shoot it, bracketing the shot one full f-stop either way (or one exposure speed). Which means I shoot three to get one. I don't have a darkroom, wish i did.
> 
> If I'm in a hurry or unwilling to lug the Rollei around, which is 98 percent of the time, I use the digital.


It's always worth looking through thrift stores for photo equipment.
I've never found much in the way of cameras, but have seen a half dozen or so enlargers over the years.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> Anglo American 406s in Crystal. I considered one of the tortoiseshell colors, but Mrs. O objected. So we compromised.
> 
> They're at the optician getting lenses. I'll post fit pics when they return.
> 
> https://optometristattic.com/images/PLASTIC_IMG/7533/7533-2FRNT.jpg


Following up, as promised:










Man, I need a haircut. And should have shaved today.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^Great frames, Org.


----------

